# co2 fitting question!



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I have a co2 tank with two manifolds used. The problem i am having is that my manifolds are machine threaded without any tapering, so i am unable to get a seal before maxing out the threads. So after my second refill in like a year im left to fix this issue, i went to rona and tried new fittings, but their FIP connecters are also meant for a tapered MIP. So is there some sort of part to the fitting im missing out here to allow for a seal to happen, something like a nylon or brass insert to seal the sides?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

wont extra layers of teflon tape work?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

you are not supposed to use teflon tape was my impression, but either way, teflon is a lubricant, not a sealant, the problem is i max out my threads meanign it wont reduce the friction to tighten further


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

im no expert neven... but i have always used teflon tape yo create seals for my co2 needle valve to the regulator... as well as connecting my regulator to the co2 tank... JMHO.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Teflon tape also known as plumbers tape is a selant not a lubricant. You can buy it on a roll just like tape or as paste. We use it all the time in the automotive industry. Im not expert on Co2 but I teflon taped all of my fittings. If you do end up using the tape their is a trick to putting it on. Teflon tape should wrap in the direction of the threads (clockwise when looking at the end of the pipe). This way the tape is held firmly on the threads and does not try to unravel as you tighten the joint. Hopefully that will help with your Co2 loss. If it doesnt post a picture. If we canl all see what you are talking about Im sure someone will be able to help you.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

On a tapered thread, teflon tape allows you to crank on the fitting tighter by reducing the friction in the fitting, The threads being so tight together cause the seal, not the tape. In a parallel fitting (what i have), it doesn't work that way, the teflon tape alone wont create the seal, i need some sort of gasket, i don't know what they are called or where to buy them :/ was hoping someone here would have that option 

as for teflon the reason many dont recommend using it is it can damage regulators and needle valves if the tape gets fibres get in


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Teflon tape is not a sealant per say. What it does primarily is lubricate and it allows the threads to be screwed more effectively to the point that the threads under stress will deform slightly and this is what makes the seal. The threads make the seal, not the teflon tape. I suspect your manifold probably comes from somewhere else like from the UK or Europe where it uses a parallel thread and is not tapered like here in the US and Canada. Here male and female threads are threaded NPT. What are you trying to screw directly on your manifold?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Rob, have you tried pipe thread sealant. That is all I use on my CO2 fitting. It has some body so may do the trick. I have some if you want to try - still have to catch up with hole saw


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

because i could find no 1/8 FIP to FIP coupler, i had to do this:

```
Regulator 1/8 MIP* --->1/8 fip to tube fitting --->  Airline  ---> tube to 1/8 fip ---> Manifold with machined 1/8th paralleled MIP ---> Needle valve To tank #1
                                                                                                                                    ---> Needlevalve to kitchen Airline
(kitchen Airline) ---> Tube to 1/8 Fip ---> Manifold #2 ---> Needlevalves to tank 2 and 3
```
*tapered fitting so no leakage


----------

